# Entourage vers Mail.app = solution applescript ?



## CBi (12 Février 2010)

Obligé d'utiliser Entourage pour "capter" mes mails sur un serveur Exchange 2003, je souhaite les transférer illico sur Mail.app, Entourage étant vraiment trop pénible.

A la main via le menu de Mail "Fichier / Importer des boîtes aux lettres " ça marche si on n'est pas pressé. Je cherche donc à automatiser, ou du moins à le faire en un seul clic.

Un premier script me permet de sortir mes mails dans un fichier au format boîte au lettre Entourage, mais la commande de script de mail = _import Mail mailbox at_  ne reconnait pas ce format. Elle réclame un dossier mbox contenant des messages .emlx

Comment m'en sortir ? Existe-il un script ou une application pour transformer ce  format boîte au lettre Entourage ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h49 ----------

Après y avoir réfléchi, il y a une solution beaucoup plus simple que Applescript =

 - créer un compte IMAP dans Entourage.
 - établir une règle qui transfère ou copie tout nouveau message arrivé sur le serveur Exchange dans le dossier inbox du compte IMAP.
 - ouvrir le compte IMAP dans Mail.app

Voilà.


----------

